# TT Catch Can



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

What catch can are you guys running? 225 guys. 
I don't have one and I figure I probably should be running one. 
I'm looking for quality with ease of installation. 
How easy it is to install is pretty important. 
I'm very handy I'm just constantly pressed for time and my car sees a lot of miles. 
Thanks! 
:thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

42 Draft Designs just came out with one and it looks nice. But there is no sure place or definite instructions for an install that I have seen. So there would have to be some improvising. I'm in the market for one as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

SteveCJr said:


> 42 Draft Designs just came out with one and it looks nice. But there is no sure place or definite instructions for an install that I have seen. So there would have to be some improvising. I'm in the market for one as well.


 Very soon guys! I should be installing one of our cans on my TT this weekend


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

^ the guys at 42 are great. Lookin fwd to install thread.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very soon guys! I should be installing one of our cans on my TT this weekend


 Will most likely order once there is a nice DIY 
:thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

"Home Depot" catch can for me.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody have a decent DIY?


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very soon guys! I should be installing one of our cans on my TT this weekend


 Stealth or Ultimate?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

I will most likely be putting in an Ultimate but the stealth will be almost identical installation wise :thumbup: 

Keep an eye on ebay catch cans, most of them have inlet and outlets that are no where near what they should be to properly vent your valve cover and crank case :sly:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

my next purchase for my TT will be a 42 DD catch can:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
stealth for me!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be running one of these soon...

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-kit-mk4-18t-reinforced-silicone-p-19987.html

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-19167.html?osCsid=9o2qu5m7n2giu74oqhet6glvi5


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the 034 motorsports one as well. LOVE IT.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a home made catch can, but i threw it away. Im running it to the ground right now. But i have the bung to weld into my exhaust. That way it doesnt matter. just gets burnt up. Havent had a chance to get it welded in yet.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep 034 except I'm kind of steamed...

This took a month to get to my house and then they sent me the wrong fitment for the valve cover breather. This is the second order I've placed with 034 and the second time I've waited a month and had to email them to get the correct parts shipped to me. If another company made this great of an install kit I'd go with them in a heartbeat!

The last part I want to purchase from 034 is the phonetic spacer that has the transition from small port to large port. Now I know to order it at least 3 months in advance of buying an intake manifold....

Also Warranty225 I could be wrong, I probably am wrong, but I was under the interpretation that these breathers sometimes sucked air in? I had mine ran to the ground and quickly changed it when I realized that due to the pressure change in the motor this might happen. Again, I could be completely off base, but I'd watch out for sand/water/small animals/ect


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty sure there is no vac source coming from the crank and valve cover. At no point should there be anything but exhaust and oil/water vapors. Once i run my catch to the exhaust, I will have added vac to my waste that will help the rings seated. should make the motor run a little smoother as well. Thats my understanding.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Pretty sure there is no vac source coming from the crank and valve cover. At no point should there be anything but exhaust and oil/water vapors. Once i run my catch to the exhaust, I will have added vac to my waste that will help the rings seated. should make the motor run a little smoother as well. Thats my understanding.


 


Your understanding is correct, the stock PCV system has multiple T's off to the intake manifold for smaller vacuum sources (the PCV system has check valves in it so you do not suck back in the oil and vapors that build up in the PCV hoses.)

When you run your PCV to ground the only vacuum source is the draft under the car so it is a one way system, which is why it is a popular choice to run into your exhaust so you have a constant draft pulling to ventilate the crank case and valve cover. 

I would advise against just running to a catch can that vents to atmosphere as there will not be much of a draft in your engine bay, the draft/vacuum of the intake helps alleviate the pressure in the valve cover and crank case. Running just a filter works, however is not the best solution.

A few :beer:'s deep so please forgive me if I am not making as much sense as I think I am :laugh:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Malant said:


> Your understanding is correct, the stock PCV system has multiple T's off to the intake manifold for smaller vacuum sources (the PCV system has check valves in it so you do not suck back in the oil and vapors that build up in the PCV hoses.)
> 
> When you run your PCV to ground the only vacuum source is the draft under the car so it is a one way system, which is why it is a popular choice to run into your exhaust so you have a constant draft pulling to ventilate the crank case and valve cover.
> 
> ...



um even with a hose sticking out of it vertically... put your hand on the end of hose .. there is vapor pushing out without a "draft" and it comes out with some force might i add. 

isnt that puck looking thing on the TIP a check valve as well? 

This is what i use now 


!!!THIS IS MY OLD SETUP !!! WHILE I BUILT THE CATCH CAN

Here is a $15 catch can a guy sells here on the forums... same guy that sells the Hid Bulbs and CF antenna 
::NOTE::: if you do grab the cheap catch cans... silicone all the top fittings in, they will leak with the china gasket


















you need to get adaptors in order to get it fitted... any hardware store will have them... just bring the 2 hose ends and match them together. -- (****2000 TT ATC comes with hardpipe for crank vent****)


----------

